# Shock rocker Marilyn Manson bulks up...



## 1300 Class (Jul 2, 2009)

> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25721740-7484,00.html








Happened to see this posted on news.com.au... Thoughts?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Too much coke and too little Evan Rachel Wood has taken its toll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux0AbN-F8A8


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

nuh uh.... that so cannot be him..... lol well I'll see in about a month when i go to rockstar mayhem fest haha


----------



## GutsGirl (Jul 2, 2009)

I... don't really think he can pull off the chubby look, myself. 

Peter Steele looked nice and cuddly when he chubbed up around 2006 (dunno how much he weighed then, but it was obvious that he'd gained some weight and it wasn't necessarily all muscle), but he just looked like a big cuddly hairy teddy bear, IMHO (and it's almost impossible for Peter Steele to NOT look cute, at least on some level). 

Manson... I think he looks better slender, just because of the way his face and his body are; he has very aquiline, unusual facial features that just look better and more 'exotic', I suppose, when he's skinny. YMMV.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah im not digging the extra pounds on him... it's just not suiting him very well


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 2, 2009)

Eh, coke bloat is what I was thinking too..


----------



## Hole (Jul 2, 2009)

He's wearing layers and it could just be a bad angle. I can't judge from just one photo.


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2009)

His music has sucked since Mechanical Animals and he looks terrible at any weight (too much of a horse face, imo).

I'm also going to have to go with the coke bloat thought. Man....that guy does more drugs than what I once believed to be humanly possible.

ETA: actually read the article now and, yeah, it seems it WASN'T just the coke. Who knew!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 2, 2009)

He looks like a Proffessor Snape balloon..
I am thinking this may be a bad pic though..
Now, if his ex Ditta Von Tease was to get fatter THEN i would be interested.
She is my 1!:blush:


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> He looks like a Proffessor Snape balloon..
> I am thinking this may be a bad pic though..
> Now, if his ex Ditta Von Tease was to get fatter THEN i would be interested.
> She is my 1!:blush:



LMFAO!!!! Too funny


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Now, if his ex Ditta Von Tease was to get fatter THEN i would be interested.
> She is my 1!:blush:



Or Rose McGowan... she'd look great with some pronounced curves (not that she isn't gorgeous to begin with).

But yeah, MM.  I can't believe I'm saying this, but the extra pounds do not suit him _at all_.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Or Rose McGowan... she'd look great with some pronounced curves (not that she isn't gorgeous to begin with).
> 
> But yeah, MM.  I can't believe I'm saying this, but the extra pounds do not suit him _at all_.



Rose McGowan would look stunning heavier! I never thought Marilyn Manson was attractive, but he was much more so before.


----------



## george83 (Jul 2, 2009)

God he looks awful IMO well more so than usual.

He does not pull off the bigger look at all, but as others have said, could be bad angles or what not.


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2009)

Yikes, I agree with the general consensus here. I'm not digging this look for him. He's never had much of a chin/neck distinction, and the weight seems to be making that worse.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just an off topic aside:

News.com.au can suck it! He's not a Goth Rocker!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think his body type suits the 'chubby' look.
But, that's merely my opinion. Perhaps millions of others find it hot on him. Who knows.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that the pic shown is very unflattering. I saw a few pics of just his face that are chubby and I think he looks good. But I've always thought he was kinda sexy anyway :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Or Rose McGowan... she'd look great with some pronounced curves (not that she isn't gorgeous to begin with).
> 
> But yeah, MM.  I can't believe I'm saying this, but the extra pounds do not suit him _at all_.



oh yeah..she is hot too..:wubu:



msbard90 said:


> Rose McGowan would look stunning heavier! I never thought Marilyn Manson was attractive, but he was much more so before.



yessum..hmm..whats he doing going out with all these hot ladies...
Though, when i have seen him being interviewed he seems very intelligent, which to me is a turn on..
Actually..Snape is hot though.. even though he is a fictional wizard! Just not Snape Balloons.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2009)

no snape balloons, thank you!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> no snape balloons, thank you!


NO!! but..what about a Snape blow up sex doll? I think i would consider that.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> He looks like a Proffessor Snape balloon..
> I am thinking this may be a bad pic though..
> Now, if his ex Ditta Von Tease was to get fatter THEN i would be interested.
> She is my 1!:blush:


 He started chubbying up while still with Dita. I get Feeder vibes off her,


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> He started chubbying up while still with Dita. I get Feeder vibes off her,


Now theres a thought! Wonder if dita is an Fa. She is awsome so i'll bet she is!


----------



## Diego (Jul 5, 2009)

Yummm :eat1:


----------



## Diego (Jul 5, 2009)

Anymore photos? :happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Diego said:


> Anymore photos? :happy:



Google these words: marilyn manson fat

ta da!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh lord no, he does not look good chubby, imo. 

I have a weird thing for him, like he's not really attractive but something about him..


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks ridiculous.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 5, 2009)

He kind of looks like he's wearing a fat suit? I can't tell if this is real or not.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2009)

For some reason I have been completely obsessed with this and googled the hell out of Marilyn Manson and looked at some (really horrible) forums and sites for more pics of the fat Marilyn Manson and I really think that the pic we're seeing was bad lighting, a bad angle, and well..just not that great of a picture. There are no other pics of him looking as large as he does in the one at the beginning of this thread, and the one I've attached is one from May, and there is a lot of nasty remarks about how fat he looks in it. I'd say he looks heavier, but healthier and still pretty darn good looking. (Sorry for making a paragraph out of one long run-on sentence  )


----------



## William (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi

Given his lifestyle maybe he is at the point where he would look bad at any weight. Thin people turn to skin and bones and meaty peoples' flesh seems to lose any resistance and become mushy.

He does look a little like a penguin in the first photo 


William


----------



## Diego (Jul 5, 2009)

I think his looking great!


----------



## Suze (Jul 6, 2009)

i want the young manson back 

View attachment younghmanson.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe it's just my age and the time I grew up in, but I've always preferred Charles Manson over Marilyn. Not a fan of either of their musics, but Charles always projected far more warmth and immediacy. You KNOW he cares, and he's gonna let you know he knows you know it. 

Also no one does "scary" better than Charles. I wish both of them the very best.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe it's just my age and the time I grew up in, but I've always preferred Charles Manson over Marilyn. Not a fan of either of their musics, but Charles always projected far more warmth and immediacy. You KNOW he cares, and he's gonna let you know he knows you know it.
> 
> Also no one does "scary" better than Charles. I wish both of them the very best.



OMG FACTOID: Marilyn Manson's real name is not Marilyn Manson.. he came up with it from Marilyn Monroe & Charles Manson.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> OMG FACTOID: Marilyn Manson's real name is not Marilyn Manson.. he came up with it from Marilyn Monroe & Charles Manson.



OMG this is obvious.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> OMG this is obvious.



ew fine I won't share factoids with you anymore.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2009)

ok ........


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> ok ........



You're really nice.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks kinda like he's gonna play the Penguin in a Batman remake.

Not good.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.triplem.com.au/brisbane/music/news//blog/fat-marilyn-manson/20090616-4fg1.html

Big double chin. Interesting comment from the article:


> “The goth rocker’s flabby, bloated appearance &#8211; unlike his more familiar look &#8211; shocked fans at the fest,” wrote one newspaper. *“In fact, he was so unfit he had to keep nipping behind the drumkits to suck up oxygen from a tank.”*


Sounds like a serious health problem.


----------



## GutsGirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> http://www.triplem.com.au/brisbane/music/news//blog/fat-marilyn-manson/20090616-4fg1.html
> 
> Big double chin. Interesting comment from the article:
> 
> ...



 As I recall, Peter Steele has done much the same thing with taking oxygen before and during recent Type O Negative shows. 

Both Manson and Steele have done a lot of cocaine in the past... wonder if this is a result of their drug use rather than just simply the effects of age.


----------



## William (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi GG

Same thing happen to TV Star Jan Michael Vincent, he destroyed himself on right on camera over the years. He had some plastic surgery and looks better in his older years than he did much younger. 

Jazz trumpeter Chet Baker is another one, his Alcoholism was displayed in his face on each album cover and only stopped when he fell drunk out of Hotel room window.

William



GutsGirl said:


> As I recall, Peter Steele has done much the same thing with taking oxygen before and during recent Type O Negative shows.
> 
> Both Manson and Steele have done a lot of cocaine in the past... wonder if this is a result of their drug use rather than just simply the effects of age.


----------



## Esther (Jul 7, 2009)

Suze said:


> i want the young manson back



This mustache rules.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

oh mer, a blow up snape doll!
now that would sell like hotcakes


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> oh mer, a blow up snape doll!
> now that would sell like hotcakes


yeah, see i defo think there is a gap in the market! I for one would buy two for a snape sandwhich!!


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2009)

Esther said:


> This mustache rules.


it really does!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

if you buy 3, we could do a double decker snapewich, like a snape club deluxe


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> if you buy 3, we could do a double decker snapewich, like a snape club deluxe


Oh lmao!! I was trying to imagine that.. lmao
Snapewhich (c)


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh lmao!! I was trying to imagine that.. lmao
> Snapewhich (c)



try to get your mouth around that one lol! Yes Snapewich should be a copyrighted sandwich


----------

